# What Breed of Pony is this?



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I gave this pony away around five years ago, but I'm it still kills me to not know waht breed she was. She bought as a 4H pony, but my brothers didn't want anything to do with her.

Ashley's bio: 

Ashy doesn't have much too her. We paid less than $1000 for this pony only to find new discoveries. The owner admitted to running a qh stallion with her and she was heavy milking. Palpation later, not pregnant. They had too old of foals living on their dams and stealing milk from her. She was concidered rescue because it was a very bad environment and we didn't know she hated fly spray, cameras, clippers, etc.. Nearly wild. She was a trail pony that went twice a year for trail riding otherwise no ground work, just load and go. I think she's a welsh, my "other" vet says maybe arabian? 

What do you think?


----------



## JaneyWaney9 (Jun 7, 2010)

She's stunning! 
I'd put my bets on a welsh. She could even be a cross-breed of some sort.
I don't think that coat color is too common in Arabians unless you almost breed for it. Judging by what you said of her, that doesn't seem to be the case. I'd say a welsh pony. I know several with similar body types.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She is cute! But I HATE it when people cut forelocks like that. OMG! Poor pony!

Id say Welsh X of some sort. She has a rather large face and ears....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

JaneyWaney9 said:


> I don't think that coat color is too common in Arabians unless you almost breed for it.


"That coat color" is gray (fleabitten, in this mare's case, at that stage in her graying process) and it is quite common in almost every breed. I know at least two people on this forum with gray Arabs (one is a dappled gray [right now] stallion owned by WSArabians and the other is a fleabitten gray owned by, I believe, Speed Racer) and my best friend had a gray Arab mare given to her last fall.

Anyway, OP, I'd say that mare is either a welsh/Arab cross or maybe even full Arab. How tall was she?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JoesMom (Jun 19, 2012)

The first thing that came to mind was a Connemara pony. The head looks more that than a welsh pony to me. Looks like a beautiful pony to me.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes, the first thing that came to my mind was Connemara. She doesnt have a very "welshy" appearance, especially in the face as JoesMom said


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Very typical Arabian colour. I'd say an Arabian cross of some kind. Nice looking girl.

Lizzie


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

I think connemara or quarter pony. Her face and ears don't look typey enough to be an arabian or a welsh.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

She was 13.2

Hard to figyre her breed right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> She is cute! But I HATE it when people cut forelocks like that. OMG! Poor pony!
> 
> Id say Welsh X of some sort. She has a rather large face and ears....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha. It was mom's idea. It was too thick and long. She wanted nothing to do with clippers or sprays.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

She has the look of a welsh B crossed with maybe a quarter horse or even an arabian


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I am going to say Welsh/Arab cross.. she's a sweetie!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

My best guess was a welsh too but there were more features to her. While riding her it was quite the entertainment. Very choppy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

